# Dried split peas



## kelii (Dec 18, 2012)

I feed the Suebee mix, and I like to add an extra ingredient each time I make it for some variety. Are dried split peas, lentils and other dried legumes/beans OK?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Split peas - Yes

Lentils - Yes, but I guess it would be better cooked, you could mix it up with some cooked rice and put it in the fridge (or freezer) so you can make it in bulk. but dried/raw is fine. Sorry, I've had raw lentils and they are just nasty, not sure a rat would really want to eat it that way. Cooking it in some rice with maybe some Cilantro and Parsley (both very good for rats) would probably encourage them to eat it, you could also add in other foods that need to be cooked first that are healthy, like sweet potatoes or cooked noodles (if your rats don't eat dry noodles like my boys) as well.

Dried Beans - No, beans need to be cooked. Cans beans are best as they are already cooked and last forever (Since they are canned). if you really wanted to you could do the same thing I suggested for the lentils.


----------



## kelii (Dec 18, 2012)

that lentil and rice recipe sounds good even to me. I'll have to make it for the ratties, thanks!


----------

